# If you replaced your MIni



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Would you buy the same one or do it differently. I want to buy one off the lot but it does not have what I want or it has Options I do not want. I would hate to buy a MCS Vert and regret not having certain features...( Rear back up sensors, sport package). 
Would you do the same again or add/subtract certain options? Thanks, Frank


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Frank, part of thrill of buying a MINI is ordering it to your specs, and then watching it being built.

Check out http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/1st-gear-114/
it's a better MINI board than here.

Order what you want, you'll be happier in the long run.

as for must haves? for me, anthracite headliner would have been a nice addition, as well as fogs (I have a justa Clubman, not an S). Xenons are a must, as is the H/K radio. base stereo is awful.

kev


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Personally...I'd get the same exact thing I have now, with the exception of color and rims.  Don't want to think about this for a long time though...


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

kjboyd said:


> Hi Frank, part of thrill of buying a MINI is ordering it to your specs, and then watching it being built.
> 
> Check out http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/1st-gear-114/
> it's a better MINI board than here.
> ...


Hi Kev. I appreciate what you are saying. My best bet would be to order the one I really want. I did not want to wait 6-8 weeks. That was my reasoning. BTW, I like this board so far. 
The members are very enthused owners. I did start peeking at the NorthAmerican site.
I would trade my well modded Jeep Rubicon(if the figures worked)for a base JCW convert. That I could live with. I do not see any of those in stock. Thanks for your replies. To be continued.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

WHITEX said:


> Hi Kev. I appreciate what you are saying. My best bet would be to order the one I really want. I did not want to wait 6-8 weeks. That was my reasoning. BTW, I like this board so far.
> The members are very enthused owners. I did start peeking at the NorthAmerican site.
> I would trade my well modded Jeep Rubicon(if the figures worked)for a base JCW convert. That I could live with. I do not see any of those in stock. Thanks for your replies. To be continued.


So let me get this straight...you have a BMW, a Jeep, and your looking to get a MINI. Man, does that sound familiar?


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

ShopVac said:


> So let me get this straight...you have a BMW, a Jeep, and your looking to get a MINI. Man, does that sound familiar?


Also have a Procharged Mustang and a Chevy SSR. There is something about the Mini that is calling me. I want it just for fun. If I commuted everyday with a MCS I'd definitely build one. I'll only drive it for a about 5 months and possible store it.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

have you thought about waiting until the roadster comes out?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I would have ordered a different color.
Have had three black cars and always say 'never again'. 

Otherwise it's perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

mullman said:


> Have had three black cars and always say 'never again'.


I swore I would never get married again or buy a black car. I did get married again.....and I bought 1/2 of a black car. My SSR is Silver/Black. I still hate-love the black. The Mini vert looks real nice Black on Black. I do not want Black. However if it were the only color on the lot with the options I want......ah nevermind...I took an oath.

EDIT...I want the Sport Pkg, Limited Slip Diff if possible , Rear Parking Sensors, Heated outside mirrors. Would I really be missing something if I did not get these options? Other than the sound system is anything wrong with a base S? I might do some Auto Xing. How do these handle with a stock diff?


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

kjboyd said:


> have you thought about waiting until the roadster comes out?


Did not give it any thought. I like the MC as is right now.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

WHITEX said:


> Would you buy the same one or do it differently. I want to buy one off the lot but it does not have what I want or it has Options I do not want.


Either order what you want or try and find dealer stock that is close. You are going to have the car for years. Its worth a few weeks wait. We took our MC from in-bound dealer stock but it matched what we would have ordered except for one minor option.

If we were buying the MC again would we do it differently? No. Would we get an MC again.? I don't think so. In a year we've driven the MC about 5,000 miles. Its a great car but we've ended up using the car differently then we thought we would. If we buy another MINI it will be a Clubman.

The Citroen DS-3 has caught my eye. I'm also waiting to see what electric cars are available.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

WHITEX said:


> I want the Sport Pkg, Limited Slip Diff


Must haves IMHO.


----------



## Ian_L (Aug 13, 2009)

My wife has just got her 3rd mini.

1st was a one, 2nd a cooper with chili pack and sunroof in red with white stripes and this one is the same spec wise but no sunroof in black with white stripes.

All the fun is going onto the computer and selecting what you want then you see the price and half the options come off.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Ian_L said:


> All the fun is going onto the computer and selecting what you want then you see the price and half the options come off.


:thumbup: you broke the code


----------

